# Biollantefan54's Bug-Hunt Thread (PIC HEAVY)



## Biollantefan54

Hey, this will be where I post all the pictures I take of things I find around the yard, it'll include mostly invertebrates but may have some odd-balls tossed in. I hope you enjoy the pictures!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## thecobaltblues

Dang! Nice pictures! Awesome bugs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Thank you!


----------



## Hisserdude

Nice pics! Need to get a better camera...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

All of these were from when I was in Ohatchee Alabama

























































































































---------- Post added 09-19-2015 at 09:27 PM ----------



























































































































---------- Post added 09-19-2015 at 09:35 PM ----------





































And that was all the bug hunting I did in Alabama, not including the L. reclusa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## msmagsie

Oh man!! You've got one helluva back yard! Quite the variety of critters. Nice pics!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

This was from 6 days in Alabama, I am back home now so...not gonna have QUITE that variety here, I live more in a city compared to where those pics were taken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## obie

what kind of camera did you use, those are some great shots. i have a cannon sx50hd it does pretty good


----------



## Biollantefan54

obie said:


> what kind of camera did you use, those are some great shots. i have a cannon sx50hd it does pretty good


I have a Nikon Coolpix L840, I enjoy it, definitely a step up from a phone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310

Dang, now that's some pretty neat pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Camptonotus carolinensis





R. rabida





Suspect H. lenta

























Toad





Caterpillar





Mystery insects on milkweed.





Butterflutter





Butterflutter v2





Monarch chrysalis 





Mystery milkweed bug





R. rabida






---------- Post added 10-01-2015 at 11:06 PM ----------

Tiger swallowtail





Lycosid










Some kind of orb weaver





Philodromidae





Millipes










Dolomedes albineus










Philodromid






---------- Post added 10-01-2015 at 11:09 PM ----------

BIG T. sinensis I found!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Just took some more shots of the Chinese mantis, I know I didn't find this today but...oh well, I found her while bug hunting and I will post more pics of her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak

How fast were those hand-held wolves (H. lenta and R. rapida)? Those are much bigger wolves than I can get locally (that I've found), and I can only picture they'd be greased lightning.

Epic shots as always!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

It was in the 60's so it was chilly so they were a TINY bit slower then normal. The R. rabida was really slow and calm, the H. lenta was really fast, I saw him running around from his eye shine initially, he was calm once in my hand though.

---------- Post added 10-03-2015 at 10:09 PM ----------




edgeofthefreak said:


> How fast were those hand-held wolves (H. lenta and R. rapida)? Those are much bigger wolves than I can get locally (that I've found), and I can only picture they'd be greased lightning.
> 
> Epic shots as always!


 And thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Biollantefan54 said:


> It was in the 60's so it was chilly so they were a TINY bit slower then normal. The R. rabida was really slow and calm, the H. lenta was really fast, I saw him running around from his eye shine initially, he was calm once in my hand though.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-03-2015 at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> And thanks


It's the "calm in the hand" part I need to get past. Those are such awesome creatures, but I feel like even reaching for them, I'd just crush them. Even the screen door salticids are too fast for me!

Not that I'm out to man-handle random backyard spiders, but I'd like to be able to wrangle them a bit better, for rescues when I'm lacking a catch cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Before I pick these larger wolfs up, I tap them with a piece of grass to see if they are defensive, then I put a hand in front, a hand behind, and then tap the leg and nudge it onto my other hand. Sometimes they run over it a few times but they usually slow down quite quickly.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Nice! I'll have to try it this coming summer! It's already winter in Canada....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

I hate the weather, it is already getting cold, looking forward to spring and summer all ready!


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Agreed!

It'll be much tougher to come up with beautiful shots in the dead of winter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Tiger swallow tail*










*Fly*





*Agelenids*










*Harvestman*










*Ichneumon wasp cocoon*





*Earwig with eggs*





*Boxelder beetles*





*Euthyrhynchus floridanus*





*Tiny Philodromid*





*Steatoda*





*Super small mystery spider*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Found a lot of Dolomedes vittatus today* 














































*Not sure what species this is..*






*Schizocosa avida and a small Pardosa*
















*I thought this was a small Lyssomanes viridis, it was about 6 feet away and I couldn't get closer (poison ivy everywhere!) but much to my surprise, it was actually a young Pisaurina mira!*






*Leaf hopper*






*Some different orb weavers (I love the first pic  )*





















*GIANT cranefly laying eggs I believe*






*Not sure what this is*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Hoverfly*





*Harvestman*





*Micrathena gracilis*















*Mature male agelenid*





*Caterpillar with some good camo!*





*Rabidosa rabida(s)*










*Dandelion in a spider's web.*





*Camel cricket*





*Trachelas tranquillus*





*Toad*





*Hypercompe scribonia*





*Xysticus pair I found under a leaf.*





*Snail climbing a leaf* 





*Ichneumon wasp*





*Latrodectus mactans*















*Millipede*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Tiny aphids* 





*Neoscona crucifera*










*P. viridans with an egg sack *





*Frontinella communis with an....Argyrodes? To see the Argyrodes(?) look at the 2nd pic, it'll be at the top, the F. communis is at the very bottom.
*










*Talk about LUCKY! I have never found one of these before and I literally was looking them up a few hours ago and now, I found one! Misumena vatia
*




















*Tiny spider on one of the base lines of a M. gracilis web. *





*Crab spider*










*Super duper tiny spider*





*Gnat*





*Agelenid*





*Leaf hopper*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Papilio glaucus*





*Agelenid*





*Gorgeous stinkbug thing*





*Pisaurina mira*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Look close, there is a fly and some kind of insect on the flower*





*TINY spider, probably leg span of 1/8"*





*Agelenids*










*Cobweb spider*





*An agelenid that looked a bit different.*





*Ghost spider, Wulfila sp.?*





*Beetle*





*Cordyceps?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Biollantefan54 said:


>


This is a seriously menacing picture! *If* you wanted to stir up some scares, tell people these guys are big enough to eat bunnies in the wild. ::

Loving your thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

edgeofthefreak said:


> This is a seriously menacing picture! *If* you wanted to stir up some scares, tell people these guys are big enough to eat bunnies in the wild. ::
> 
> Loving your thread!


I am really glad you like it!  And yeah, that looks like flesh, not a cute leafhopper lol! I can see it on a Fox News article all ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Xysticus sp.*











*Snail*






*Isopods*











*MM Tetragnathidae*






*Harvestman*











*Baby camel cricket*






*Found this wolf playing Russian roulette with an agelenid.*






*Monarch I caught changed into a butterfly *





















*Big elephant mosquito*











*Tiny wolf*






*Earwig*


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Pisaurina mira*





*Lady bug pupa*





*Mystery eggs!*





*Agelenids*















*Mystery spider*





*Weevil*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Agelenids*



































*Inchworm*











*Scytodes sp.*






*Hyptiotes sp.*
















*Ghost spiders*











*Lacewing larvae*






*Orb weavers*
















*Crab spiders*





















*Tree cricket*






*Harvestmen mating*






*L. mactans sub-adult*






*Fruit fly*






---------- Post added 10-29-2015 at 06:22 PM ----------

*Monarch I found outside as a caterpillar*




































*Agelenids*
















*TINY spider*






*Hoverfly*






*Tiny spider, maybe L. venusta?*






*Isopods*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris11

Very cool and crystal pictures! I need a freakin camera!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Ghost spiders*






*Agelenids*






*Orb weaver*






*Beetle*






*Dolomedes albineus*






*Moth*






*Pardosa sp.*






*Harvestman*






*Isopod*











*Bowl and doily weaver*






*Not a bug but...I found it WHILE looking for bugs, Ambystoma maculatum*
















*Not a bug but..it was pretty, dandelion.*






*Also not a bug but...it's adorable*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Ladybug*






*Soil centipede*






*Harvestman*






*Moths*


























*Hyptiotes sp.*











*Zelus sp.*






*Agelenid*






*Mosquito*






*Lycosids*
















*Grasshopper*






*Steatodas*











*Pholcus sp.*






*Pisaurina dubia*





















*Trachelas tranquillas*






*Mite*






*Uloborid with greenish web*






*Scytodes sp.*






*Cobweb spider*











*Isopods*






*Milipede*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Bees*
















*Harvestman*






*Orb weaver*






*Cobweb spider*






*Pholcus sp.*


























*Not a bug but I liked it*






*Hoverfly*






*Crab spider eating a fly beside a ladybug larvae  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Cobweb spiders*











*Isopod*






*Beetle larvae and springtail*






*I think some kind of Tetragnathidae*











*Thread-legged assassin bug*





















*Found three Philodromids tonight too*


























*Tiny orb weaver*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hisserdude

Man you take some nice pictures!  If you find anymore of those Carolina leaf rolling crickets, could you try to breed them? They are carnivorous, and should be rather easy to care for. I really want to see these in the hobby, they are just so cool looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

I haven't seen any in a while but when they pop up next year, I may try to keep them. Glad you like my pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*P. mira*






*Acanthepeira*






*Can't remember the name of this...starts with a P I believe.*











*Steatoda's*
















*D. crocata*











*Latrodectus'*































*Euryopis funebris*






*Black oil beetle*
















*Other cobweb spiders*











*A. bicolor retreat*






*Harvestmen mating*






*Earwig*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Male black oil beetle. I saw 2 that night, about 7 inches apart from each other. 3rd and 4th I have ever seen!*






*Young Latrodectus*






*Evaniidae*






*P. dubia giving me a threat pose!*











*Weevil*






*MM sp.*











*Zelus sp.*






*Steatoda sp.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Xysticus sp.*






*Tiny orb weaver*











*Ghost spiders*
















*Beetles*











*Leaf-footed bug*






*Pisauridae*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Camel cricket*






*G. cancriformis*






*Pretty beetle*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

This will have a few pics other then JUST bugs so just deal with it  haha

*Fungus*






*T. sylvana*











*Weevil*






*Mites*


























*Snails....and a mite!*






Continues below...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Wolfies*
















*Moth*






*Isopods*











*Lacewing larvae*






*Spiral earthworm!*






*Zelus longipes*






Continues below...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Orb weavers*
















*Canker moths*






*Pardosa with a sac in December!*






*Moth fly*






*Dolomedes albineus*











*Dandelion*






*Xysticus*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Biggest springtail I have ever seen*






*Found another Latrodectus at the base of a tree*






*Pretty lichen*






*Tiny ghost spider on the tip of a stick*






*Brown lacewings*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Little cobweb spider*






*Isopods*











*Been watching the Scytodes grow up outside*











*Zelus luridus*











*Latrodectus sp. outside*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Steatoda sp.*






*Xysticus sp.*






*Dolomedes albineus sling*






*Water drop*






*Fungus*






*Brown lacewing*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Some earwigs*





















*Pardosa's*






*Canker moths!*











*Household case-bearer*











*D. albineus on a tree*






*I found around 7 Metacyrba*











*Uloboridae*











*Tetragnathidae*






*Millipedes*
















*Lithobius*






*Slug eggs*






*Found another Latrodectus by a tree again*






*I think this a Meriola decepta but it may be a Trachelus tranquillus*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Araneus miniatus(?) with a parasite*
















*Mangora placida*






*Anyphaenidae*
















*MM cobweb spider*






*L. viridis*





















*Ant*






*Uloborus*











*Found two crab spiders*











*Super tiny dwarf spider*






*This little Gnaphosid looks like a mygalomorph!*






*Ghost spider*






*Dwarf spiders*











*Gnaphosid*











*Canker moths mating*






*Uloborus*











*Pardosa*






*Little orb weaver*






*Lithobius*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Bassaniana sp.*











*Lacewing larvae, saw TONS hiding from the rain a few days ago*











*Canker moth*






*Pretty isopod*






*MM spider*






*Ant*






*Dolomedes albineus*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Great pictures, I love this thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Thanks, I hadn't updated it in a while lol, not been finding a ton so I figured I would let some pics build up first. Can't wait for spring though!


----------



## Hisserdude

Biollantefan54 said:


> Thanks, I hadn't updated it in a while lol, not been finding a ton so I figured I would let some pics build up first. Can't wait for spring though!


Yep, winter is the slow season, can't wait for when it's warmer!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## scott99

I was wondering, what kind of camera do you use.


----------



## Biollantefan54

Was a Nikon Coolpix L840, I have a new one now, Canon Powershot SX40 HS 

*Pholcus phalangioides*
















*Ghost spider*











*Tmarus*
















*Philodromid*






*Araneus minatus*











*Mystery spiders*











*Cobweb spiders*











*Isopod*






*Agelenid*





















*Caterpillar*











*Dolomedes vittatus*






*Ariadna bicolor*






*Dwarf spider*
















*Dolomedes albineus*






*S. grossa*


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Ghost spider*











*Tigrosa annexa*






*Agelenids*
















*Zelus*






*Orb weaver*






*Mites*






*Gnat*






*Crab spider*






*Uoboridae*






*Wolfies*































*Cobweb spiders*


























*D. albineus*











*Orb weaver*






*Carpenter ants*






*Anasaitis canosa*






*Phrurotimpus*






*Pisaurina mira*


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Tetragnathidae*






*Cobweb spiders*





















*Lycosids*











*D. ablineus*






*Agelenid*






*Dwarf spider*











*Ghost spider*
















*Orb weaver*


----------



## Bunyan van Asten

The pictures won't load


----------



## Leila

Bunyan van Asten said:


> The pictures won't load


Same here. I entered this thread expecting to see a ton of awesome photos. Instead, all I see are a bunch of little boxes that say 

	
	
		
		
	


	




IMG. Try to click on them to no avail

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Hey everyone, not sure what happened to my old pics but I’m back with some new pics! Hope y’all like them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some more....

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

And some more....

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some more pics! I’ll start with a baby Chthonius tetrachelatus that I found eating a springtail. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Next is a Spermophora senoculata


An adult Chthonius tetrachelatus
	

		
			
		

		
	




Snout mite

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

What an amazing eye you have! And camera obviously, you could probably have a career in photography. Do you know the name of the one in the first pic on post #62? It's gorgeous with it's transparency and iridescence!


----------



## jc55

Great pictures and you definitely have some skills with the camera,thanks for sharing.What camera do you use?


----------



## Biollantefan54

Went hiking and found some Antrodiaetus microunicolor


----------



## Biollantefan54

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> What an amazing eye you have! And camera obviously, you could probably have a career in photography. Do you know the name of the one in the first pic on post #62? It's gorgeous with it's transparency and iridescence!


I’m not really sure what spider it is, I think maybe some sort of ghost spider but it was a spiderling so it isn’t as easy for me to tell haha. And thank you! I wish I could have a career in photography but it’s just a fun hobby for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

jc55 said:


> Great pictures and you definitely have some skills with the camera,thanks for sharing.What camera do you use?


Thank you! I am currently using a Nikon d7500 and the lens I almost always use is a Laowa 25mm 2.5x-5x


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some wolf spiders I found

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Desert scorps

what lens are you using for these?? they’re AMAZING !!


----------



## Biollantefan54

Desert scorps said:


> what lens are you using for these?? they’re AMAZING !!


I am using for most of them a Laowa 25mm 2.8x5x lens, glad you like them! Here are some pics from last night

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

More pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Are these all local to you? I'm obviously living in the wrong state!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Are these all local to you? I'm obviously living in the wrong state!


99% of this stuff are things I’ve found in my yard, a few things are from parks ice went to.  I don’t live anywhere special, I don’t have a lot of nature or land here at my house, just a couple of trees. You just have to look realllllly close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Biollantefan54 said:


> 99% of this stuff are things I’ve found in my yard, a few things are from parks ice went to.  I don’t live anywhere special, I don’t have a lot of nature or land here at my house, just a couple of trees. You just have to look realllllly close


I wish I had stuff like that in my yard, maybe I do and I'm just blind  Keep the beautiful pics coming!


----------



## Biollantefan54

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> I wish I had stuff like that in my yard, maybe I do and I'm just blind  Keep the beautiful pics coming!


Unless you live in a super cold area, I’m sure you have quite a lot out there, you just have ti look really close haha


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Biollantefan54 said:


> Unless you live in a super cold area, I’m sure you have quite a lot out there, you just have ti look really close haha


And probably get those glasses they told me I needed 3 years ago, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

I got a new flash setup and I tested it out today, didn’t have time to edit all the pics but I like the results!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

And a couple more from earlier today

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new pics! I’ll start with the coolest find yet, it looks like a male mite in the genus Lasioerythraeus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Next are some leafhoppers

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## jc55

Nice and great pictures as always.Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

jc55 said:


> Nice and great pictures as always.Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I’m glad you like them


----------



## Biollantefan54

A few more pics from yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new pics!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

And then these 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new pics today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new ones today

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

And the rest from today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some new pics


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some jumpers I found

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## jc55

Awesome as always.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Biollantefan54

Couple pics with my new flash system, really love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some more with the new flash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

And the last bit from this photo dump lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Sorry for the pause, I haven’t taken many pics of bugs lately, mostly space pics and bird pics haha. Hopefully I can get out and take some more soon. Here are a couple though!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

Been away for a bit, on vacation, I’m back though and have some new pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

And some more

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

I didn’t take many bug pics while on vacation but I do have tons of Nephila pics!

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## jc55

I always enjoy looking at the photos you post.Thanks again for sharing them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

jc55 said:


> I always enjoy looking at the photos you post.Thanks again for sharing them.


Thank you for the nice comment! I’m glad you like the pics!


----------



## Biollantefan54

Couple more, also a hummingbird I’m adding in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

hey everyone, it’s getting cold here in NC but I found this spider tonight, first time every seeing this species which was cool! Pachygnatha autumnalis, a member of the Tetragnathidae family! Also a black widow I rescued from my friends pool a few months ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

I found this in my grandmas house today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are a few bugs I’ve found lately

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Zelus sp. I found today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

A leaf hopper, springtail, and a velvet mite 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is a front view of the leafhopper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

My best pic yet if a whirligig mite! And a lacewing portrait

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are a few more pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some pics from yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is a cool looking leaf hopper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is an Indian meal moth from my grandmas house and a barklice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

I found a bristle millipede and a little beetle tonight, I really like how these pics turned out

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Pardosa (milvina?)


----------



## Biollantefan54

A jumping spider that was having trouble moving, after less than a day it had died. Not sure what was wrong with it but I’ve never found one in the winter either so it was already out of the ordinary. Also a carpenter ant.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some more pics, the first showing was May be Cordyceps fungus infecting a Tigrosa annexa spider.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Make _Neomida bicornis
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Mystery beetle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Midge
	

		
			
		

		
	



A type of dung beetle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rhagidiidae
	

		
			
		

		
	



Snowflakes(shhhhh pretend they are bugs!!)
	

		
			
		

		
	





_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## me and my Ts

WOW! How did you learn to take photos like this?


----------



## DaveM

Amazing finds and stunning photography!
Also very sporting of you that you don't shy away from bugs that can hunt you back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

me and my Ts said:


> WOW! How did you learn to take photos like this?


Well I’ve been taking pics for a long time so I’ve just been practicing a lot, my equipment just slowly got more and more complex and now I am able to photograph bugs I never thought I’d be able to, like mites or tiny beetles that are usually overlooked. Unfortunately all the old pics in this thread got erased but I started taking pics in 2013 ish with an old iPhone and then got my first camera in 2015. Now I have a macro rail and take 30-150 photos and combine them to get one photo. It’s a lot more work but I love seeing all the details on the smallest bugs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

DaveM said:


> Amazing finds and stunning photography!
> Also very sporting of you that you don't shy away from bugs that can hunt you back


Thank you! I’m glad you like the photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some new pics from today, first is a snout mite, and then a super dirty oribatid mite. I usually clean them up in editing by cloning out tiny specs of dirt but I didn’t do any cleanup on this one, if I did, I don’t think anything would be left of the original lol! Lastly is a symphylan, these are a type of bug related to centipedes and millipedes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jc55

Very cool as always and thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

jc55 said:


> Very cool as always and thanks for sharing.


Thank you!  glad y’all are enjoying the photos


----------



## Biollantefan54

_Dryophthorus americanus
	

		
			
		

		
	



Beetle yet to be identified 



little mite 

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are a few new pics. A female Entomobrya atrocincta, Chthonius tetrachelatus, a rove beetle, and a member of Scydmaeninae

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tnovice

Biollantefan54 said:


> This was from 6 days in Alabama, I am back home now so...not gonna have QUITE that variety here, I live more in a city compared to where those pics were taken.


Nice! I'm from Gadsden (about 15 minutes away).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is a member of Rhagidiidae. I still am trying to work out how to get the legs all extended! I am testing out a new piece of equipment which allows me to take stacks of photos vertically allowing me to submerge the subjects under water

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here’s another mite and a diplura I found. My next step is getting a microscope objective when I have a spare 800$ lying around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jc55

Very cool pics as always and thanks for sharing and as usual your photography skills are spot on and i always enjoy checking them out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

jc55 said:


> Very cool pics as always and thanks for sharing and as usual your photography skills are spot on and i always enjoy checking them out.


Thank you! I’m glad you like the photos! I always love seeing what all there is to find


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is a snout mite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Not a bug but this is a stick I found in my yard at 5x magnification. It had tons of lichen on it (all the sticks did but I was picky and chose this tiny piece). Lots of cool lichens growing in it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are two quick test with my new equipment. A winter grain mite and a Diplura. I thought it was neat that I can see the claws on the feet of both of these as well as the genital opening on the grain mite! I can’t wait to test my new objective out tomorrow

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## me and my Ts

How do you find all the these tiny bugs?


----------



## Biollantefan54

me and my Ts said:


> How do you find all the these tiny bugs?


I just go out in my yard and look under bricks or in the leaf litter. That winter grain mite is everywhere right now, I could probably catch the hundreds in a few minutes. They are all over the grass this time of year, I found 6-7 in one blade of grass the other night. They are quite easy to find if you look close enough


----------



## jc55

Amazing pictures as always.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

jc55 said:


> Amazing pictures as always.


Thank you  
Here are a few more photos, the first is a stereo 3d image of lichen at 10x. Try crossing your eyes and focusing on the image that appears in the center. It’s pretty cool if you can get it right. The next two are pollen from a dead nettle flower.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

First pic is another stereo image, it’s of some kind of tree flower. The next is a section showing the pollen area in it, the third is a stink bug that wondered into my room. I’m sure most people are familiar with the size of a stink bug so the image shows how big my field of view is with my setup. The final photo is an oribatid mite at around .6mm long. The tarsal claws are visible, I think they have 3 claws but it’s hard to tell if it’s a claw or setae im seeing.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jc55

I am amazed and impressed with the detail that can be seen in all these picture and they keep getting better.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

This has just turned into a macro thread lol but up first is a male Pardosa sp and the emboli, hoping to identify him to a species. Second is a a blue flower weed that grows in my yard, third is a part of a dandelion flower

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Up first in some kind of tiny wasp, the colors are beautiful, it was so small I didn’t even know it was so colorful, second is a green lacewing, third is a really pretty weevil, 4th is a pseudoscorpion: Chthonius tetrachelatus, 5th is a whirligig mite, 5 is the eye of a fly, and last is a ballpoint pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are a few more, a male spider, fire ant, snout mite one, and then snout mite two, front and back, and a pear-shaped weevil

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

You might as well call your setup a microscope at this point lol
Beautiful pics as always!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Tarantulafeets said:


> You might as well call your setup a microscope at this point lol
> Beautiful pics as always!


Haha, it’s getting there lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Springtails!!
Hypogastruridae
	

		
			
		

		
	




Isotomidae
	

		
			
		

		
	



Onychiurinae
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tomocerinae
	

		
			
		

		
	



Vitronura giselae

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

It’s been a while since I posted here but I went outside a few days ago and found some bugs

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Charliemum

Just found this thread amazing pics you have an excellent eye for detail. The colours on those smaller flys ect are amazing who knew they were so colourful . I can't wait to see more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some more buggies, the last one is a mayfly wing taken at 10x

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some new ones, the first one is a little surprising for me. I post my images to Reddit occasionally and this first ant portrait got over 65,000 upvotes there. I’ve never gotten anywhere near that many before and someone also wrote a little article about it! It’s funny to me because I take photos like this all the time so they don’t look that special to me and then one gets a lot of attention, I forget not everyone is used to seeing things this close haha! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here is the article (sorry if it seems like I’m sharing too much but it’s really surprising to me and also really cool my photos got so much attention lol) https://petapixel.com/2022/07/07/these-ultra-detailed-photos-of-ants-will-give-you-nightmares/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Double post (edited and deleted)


----------



## Charliemum

Great pics n congratulations on the article very cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some ants at 10x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

Who knew ants had stubble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Some phenomenal photography there, friend. Thanks for posting these.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Biollantefan54 said:


> Here are some new ones, the first one is a little surprising for me. I post my images to Reddit occasionally and this first ant portrait got over 65,000 upvotes there. I’ve never gotten anywhere near that many before and someone also wrote a little article about it! It’s funny to me because I take photos like this all the time so they don’t look that special to me and then one gets a lot of attention, I forget not everyone is used to seeing things this close haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 423062
> View attachment 423063
> View attachment 423064
> View attachment 423065
> View attachment 423066
> 
> Here is the article (sorry if it seems like I’m sharing too much but it’s really surprising to me and also really cool my photos got so much attention lol) https://petapixel.com/2022/07/07/these-ultra-detailed-photos-of-ants-will-give-you-nightmares/


Congratulations on the article! Well-deserved I must say. The level of patience that goes into this level of macro photography is incredible.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Arthroverts said:


> Congratulations on the article! Well-deserved I must say. The level of patience that goes into this level of macro photography is incredible.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Thank you 

I recently got a microscope but I haven’t gotten the stuff needed to take photos through my microscope yet with my camera. I’ve been using my phone though and I’ve found tons of cool stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is a yellow jacket I found today

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Couple more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

Saw this butterfly at the park today

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

I drove two hours down to South Carolina and was able to see the Joro spiders for the first time. Really cool to see and they are just as cool as the native clavipes. Same beautiful web that is incredibly strong, I also noticed some native kleptoparasitic spiders in their webs which was interesting. I have two photos but I have more to edit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Couple more clavata, and we found a dead butterfly out on our walk and so I brought it home to photograph the scales!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Ailanthus Webworm Moth
	

		
			
		

		
	


*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some closeups of the wing of a Polyphemus moth my aunt found dead in a Dominoes parking lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Went outside and photographed some bugs tonight, found 3 Carolina mantises! Also my joro spider is doing good, it molted a few days ago!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are the joros from the park from Saturday

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## quirinus

your pictures are incredible

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here are some joros in my room, starting with one of the black leg ones and then a regular one and a male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new ants

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new shots 
Ant lion, harvestman, ant, earwig, lacebug, weevil, ambush but full body and portrait, and a house centipede

Reactions: Wow 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some new ones, and some of my all time favorites.
Phidippus audax


	

		
			
		

		
	
Araneus miniatus


	

		
			
		

		
	
Wulfila sp


Weevil


Thomisidae


	

		
			
		

		
	
Weevil


	

		
			
		

		
	
Mosquito


Pardosa sp 


Lyssomanes viridis


Thomisidae

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2 | Award 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Pholcus phalangioides and an ant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarantulas118

bro ur photography skills are amazing I really want to know what kind of camera you use these are just breathtaking


----------



## Biollantefan54

tarantulas118 said:


> bro ur photography skills are amazing I really want to know what kind of camera you use these are just breathtaking


I use a Nikon D7500 and a Laowa 25mm for anything between 2.5x-5x and a Mitutoyo 10x objective for the 10x shots

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Not sure if I wanna make a new thread, but i have been using my microscope a lot lately. Unfortunately, videos are easier than photos, at least to get something I like. I have been getting clips of all the things I’m finding and trying to make videos with them. I’ll do more with the vids later but I did manage to get a photo I don’t hate with the microscope. This is a colony of Volvox with a 10x objective using dark field.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

A water flea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

not bugs but some more microscope photos.
First is a euglena, Leptocinclis fusca. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



some diatoms at 1000x



A type of spirillum bacteria at 1000x, it wouldn’t stop swimming so it was very difficult to get this image!


and a bladder snail still in its egg at 100x

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Some more bacteria at 1000x. Really surprised by the detail!


----------

